# Fiesta ST time!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you know sometimes the missus throws you a curveball,

Well tonight (after telling her the AC stopped working on our Fiesta (57Reg 1.4TDCi) she's pretty much said to get another car. Likes the Fiesta so another she'd be happy with.

"Only quicker!" She states!

Now granted, the 1.4TDCI Fiesta with 69bhp is slower than pretty much anything you can buy today but after slying in the ST as an option she's all for it!

On the hunt for ST2 (or 3 if a bargain) deals! For a base ST2 with no options I have a price of £14,500 so far.

My only concern is that I've heard a new Fiesta is due soon?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeh, it's due out on Monday.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

New Fiesta early 2017 but of course the ST models always lag behind and will be more expensive etc - I would not worry about it. I ordered my M135i in the knowledge its being replaced by the M140i - if you want the latest thing we'd never order anything


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

This car will be a keeper with the Model 3 arriving in 3 years it will be its 'partner' too so I guess it's not that relevant. 

There's absolutely nothing in the same price bracket that comes close. Polo GTI is about £1300 dearer and apparently not as good.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

My son has one and my wife the Focus ST, for smiles per miles I prefer the Fiesta . You can also sneak a Mountune stage 1 on it .


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Is it worth going for the Nav?


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Is it worth going for the Nav?


My son doesn't have nav and my wife does, they only use local or places they know so they never use it. 
I go all over the place so always use mine so worth it for me a waste for my wife. My son has a portable Garmin one if it's needed but never uses it.

Sons is an ST2 with a style pack which is pretty well specked , the wifes is an ST3-Nav. It's what you can get the best deal on :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's more of whether the builtin satnav is any good. Some are pants!

It's between the Polo GTI and the ST.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

The nav has been fine in mine the few times I have used it. Should be plenty of choice out there for your budget.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Why not have a look at the new SEAT Ibiza if your looking at the Polo GTI.

You can have the 1.4 EcoTsi (150bhp) engine in the ibiza & the head unit now has built in Nav (so it's not the afterthought Garmin mounted on the dash). Plus its only £20 per year VED.

150bhp in a supermini would be plenty fast enough I would've thought


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ibiza Cupra might be an option? Essentially a Polo GTI but without the badge. 

That said, if she isn't bothered about a sporty car then the Ecoboost Fiesta should be more than quick enough.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's for both of us, with the Leaf as well.

I've read online some are saying the seats in the fiesta aren't comfortable in the ST?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

On the firm side like the suspension , I'm in my 40's and fat and have no problem with them as its an ST after all and not a sofa on wheels. Like any car it's always best to get a good long test drive to see what you and the wife think for yourselves.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Trying to get a 24hr-48hr test but my local doesn't do them!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ardandy said:


> It's for both of us, with the Leaf as well.
> 
> I've read online some are saying the seats in the fiesta aren't comfortable in the ST?


Ive never had any trouble with the seats, I've known it brought up but they said after a while they must have relaxed a bit to the shape of the drivers body. The suspension is on the firm side but you only really notice is at low speeds on bad surfaces. Love mine to bits, its now a second car as I also have a Fiesta '07 1.6TDCI as a run about.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The only sticking point we do know about is the fact it's 3 door only. With a 5 year old it will be an inconvenience but it will be used alongside the Leaf.

Mrs prefers that blue but I'm tempted to save £250 and go for the white.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ardandy said:


> The only sticking point we do know about is the fact it's 3 door only. With a 5 year old it will be an inconvenience but it will be used alongside the Leaf.
> 
> Mrs prefers that blue but I'm tempted to save £250 and go for the white.


The recaro's do intrude on rear leg room a tiny bit more than the normal seats but ive had adults in the back without complaints, but not behind me, being quite tall my seat is quite far back. The blue is nice but said to mark easy, I was severly tempted by molten orange but is another £250 :doublesho


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The molten orange looks like a faded red to me.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ardandy said:


> The molten orange looks like a faded red to me.


its one of those that looks good in the sunshine, but for how often we get it prob not worth it :lol: Mine always seems to get referred to as 'Purple'


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My Choices In Price Order

Fiesta ST-2 ----- £14,494 (No options - Base Red)
Ibiza Cupra Bla- £14,585 (No options)
Fiesta ST-2 ----- £14,995 (No options + Met Blue)
Fiesta ST-3 ---- -£15,795 (No options + Met Blue)
Polo GTI -------- £16,671 (With £775 options - Base Black)
208 GTi-PSport- £17,739 (No options)
DS3 210 Perfor- £17,931 (No options)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Are the mega lease deals still around for the polo GTi?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't want a lease, it's a car to keep for 5-7 years etc.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

For me the Ibiza is the better looking out of the three, the Polo looks the blandest.

Toss up between the ST & the Ibiza


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Test the Fiesta first, hard suspension... Some will say its OK but they tend to be under 30.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My brother has just traded his C30 1.8 for a Fiesta ST in blue and I **** it out for a spin the other week. What a manic little car!! Was cracking fun to drive and really quick for what it is. However it is not a car I personally could live with due to the ride but I've got a bad back so no surprise there. The seats are things of beauty also.

On the price list you have I still think I'd have the ST over the rest but may I ask why not look at the Clio RS? I have no idea what they're like, just wondering why not one of them really  It's a shame you're not after a cheap lease as that puts the 208 GTi back in play (driven a few of them and they are a better all rounder than a Fiesta IMO but £3k more in cash outright is a difficult one) as leases are super cheap on them or if you can get a super cheap deal on one. DS sort of the same thing really; different to the rest but need a good deal to make it worth it IMO.

I have to say I also agree on the Orange colour, there's one at work in that colour and it just doesn't look right I think. The old eye bleeding orange on the mk2 Focus ST was much much better :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Clio was instantly out for me being Automatic, just a personal preference. I think the peugeot looks great but not keen on the weird steering wheel layout (have since driven a 308 and got on fine with it to be fair) The engine is also a concern with the THP as it was in the mini cooper S r56 where it suffered 'the rattle of death' where the timing chain was a weak point.

I did also consider the Mini Cooper S 2.0 F56 but just way too expensive when the options are added, Had the well spec'd 1.5 Cooper which is lovely inside and much nicer than the fiesta but again that cars spec was £21-22k!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I would go for the polo. Rarest one of the lot and does look grown up in person


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Test the Fiesta first, hard suspension... Some will say its OK but they tend to be under 30.


Over 40 and hate soft suspension on a car so the ST suits me a treat.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Test the Fiesta first, hard suspension... Some will say its OK but they tend to be under 30.


Hey! Over 30 isn't old!

I'm not old yet dammit, my car choices prove that! :car:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Like the Fiesta both the Polo and Ibiza are due for replacement in the next 12 months - not necessarily an issue but may be something to consider


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Do you know sometimes the missus throws you a curveball,
> 
> Well tonight (after telling her the AC stopped working on our Fiesta (57Reg 1.4TDCi) she's pretty much said to get another car. Likes the Fiesta so another she'd be happy with.
> 
> ...


Where did you manage to find a price of £14,500??


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Drivethedeal.

Used them before.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Starting to veer towards the Polo GTI now due to 5 door and rear practicality. 

A lad at work has an ST and a kid (like us) and he says it's a pain with 3 doors and a narrow rear bench. Boot also small.

In fact he'll be changing it soon because of this I believe. 

The infotainment of the fiesta is also way behind the others for usability etc. No touch screen or app connectivity. For a car that we have for 6-7 years this could get annoying.

Hmm.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

What about standard 208gti or prestige? Still 200bhp and quicker than an ST. The inside puts the fiesta to shame tbh I'm really fond of my 208 GTi. The ride is firm but not crashy so deals well with rougher roads that seem increasingly common. It's roomy and the boot is decent and you get a full size alloy spare which is uncommon in this day and age! I've covered 12k and purchased at 10k. Tbh I can't see myself selling it, could well be my garage queen haha. 

Real world it does about 39 mpg so not too bad  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry worded it wrong! I've driven the car for 12k so now on 22k so feel I can give you a decent opinion haha 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's the build quality compared to its price that's putting me off the 208. It's not cheap.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ardandy said:


> It's the build quality compared to its price that's putting me off the 208. It's not cheap.


I just looked at the 208 in your price list, nearly 2-3k difference between itself and the ST-2/3 :doublesho


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Testing the Polo GTI this sat.


----------



## minefields (Jul 20, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Testing the Polo GTI this sat.


I test drove both the Fiesta St and the Polo GTI and pretty quickly went for the Polo. The firm suspension wasn't an issue, coming form the Z4 meant anything was better.
Mainly it felt better build quality and the interior to me was considerably better in terms of technology and quality.
I have got the app connect carplay and its great to have apple maps working perfectly with voice navigation. The touch screen stereo is great and has a wealth of information.
Also things like the vw multifunction display that shows loads of different info on the screen thats in the middle of your dials.

Its all about personal preference, some people will love the rawness of the Fiesta but for me, to drive every day, the Polo won easily.

I used car wow and with dealer contribution for PCP got over 3k off the list price with free insurance and 2 years servicing for £150


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you get the sports pack?


----------



## minefields (Jul 20, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Did you get the sports pack?


No I didn't bother with it. Read some places it's great, other places it was pointless.

I believe its useful if you ever go on track days with but apart from that I think most people say the ride is very firm with it activated. Best to hope the one you are gonna test drive has it so you can see the difference.

Plus I fancy lowering springs on mine in the future and didn't think the fancy dampers would like new springs, might mess about with the electronics.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, placing deposit on the Polo GTI today.

5 door's a killer for the ST, that and the ancient infotainment unit it has. Factor in we're keeping the car min 5 years and I think the practicality/residuals/build wins out with the VAG. Probably pay the extra £495 to extend warranty to 5 years too but not decided yet.

Polo GTI - 5 Door
White (+£245)
Convenience Pack (+£230)
CarNet-App Connect (+£125)

Price: £16,537


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Ok, placing deposit on the Polo GTI today.
> 
> 5 door's a killer for the ST, that and the ancient infotainment unit it has. Factor in we're keeping the car min 5 years and I think the practicality/residuals/build wins out with the VAG. Probably pay the extra £495 to extend warranty to 5 years too but not decided yet.
> 
> ...


Whilst it may not have the ultimate fun factor of the ST, I think I'd be swayed by a Polo if I was keeping it for a fair amount of time. MIL has just bout a new Polo and its very solidly built, certainly feels more robust than the last Fiesta I was in - over 5 years or so that you intend to keep it that starts to be a big factor


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Theyve resorted to charging £245 for flat white paint now?!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Theyve resorted to charging £245 for flat white paint now?!


Ford do that on the ST too, the only standard price paint is solid red
Metallic black, solid white and spirit blue are all options, with the orange one even more expensive!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Black is the free colour for the Polo.

Just placed the order with Drivethedeal. My 2 local dealers wanted £18,200! DTD is £16,500.

Unfortunately over the weekend the delivery times have gone from 10-12 weeks to 16-18 weeks. All GTI's are factory ordered at the mo and the price is going up next quarter (with DTD anyway). 

So looking at around October-Nov for delivery. 66 plate.


----------

